# Xtrail Drive Shaft steady bearing shot



## ladybirdmt (Jan 11, 2008)

anyone have the steady bearing wear out on an '05 Xtrail? mine has had an intermittent vibration and/or feeling like driving with the hand brake on for about a month. today it was BAD- felt like something was going to fall out!!, so took it to Cnd Tire cause i'm in a small town. they tracked it down to the steady bearing blown on the drive shaft, and Nissan told them you had to buy a whole new drive shaft- they do not sell bearings separately. Cost--$800for part only!!!!! i found one post re: worn U-joints. any info appreciated.


----------



## Joppy (Dec 19, 2008)

If you can I would get a second opinion, CT is famous for mis-diagnosing problems. Also, if you search around there might be an equivalent drive shaft available. I just bought a part from an online retailer that Nissan swore was not available anywhere else. PM me and I'll send you the website.

Also, try calling a dealer and see if they can find the part used. Sometimes they have info regarding wrecks etc.

Good luck!


----------



## ladybirdmt (Jan 11, 2008)

went to pick up xtrail at CT and learned it was actually the U-joints that were rusty and worn out. they had called a dealer in kelowna, BC- 3hr drive from here, who told them the whole drive shaft would have to be replaced. it confirmed the other post i found here re: U-joints. we asked and they told us the XT was driveable, so we took it home to digest the shocking price for changing u-joints, and decide what to do.
i drove it today and it seemed quieter and smooth. we talked to a mechanic who has worked on our vehicles before and he said he would do some research on options.
the hassles of owning the xt are mounting. it's not available in the US, so if we broke down there, we would be held hostage till parts from canada came in (we felt the vibration starting our trip home from AZ in March). hell, it's not being imported here either! then the frozen doors issue every winter. then the corrosion in the brake caliper pistons. the pros are quickly losing to the cons. what's next???
is a used drive shaft a good idea? since they seem prone to rust and wear-after 100K.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Maybe there is a one piece drive shaft replacement out there for the x-trail? Some places will custom make one from the old drive shaft. Maybe worth looking at. I think the frontier guys do this fairly often.


----------



## ladybirdmt (Jan 11, 2008)

it went like this: took the xt in, CT phoned us and said they tracked the problem to the steady bearing in drive shaft and the entire shaft needed to be replaced, as nissan did not sell just bearing. when we picked up, the diagnosis sheet said the u-joints were actually the problem, and were rusty and worn out and the cost of new drive shaft was $800+, as U-joints could not just be replaced independently. after the initial call from CT, i went on the forum and found one thread on a member in AU having the worn U-joints and being told the same as I-at 800AU$ to replace. according to the diagram on that thread, the u-joints hold the drive shaft together, in my unmechanical mind, and they get a lot of movement simply from driving. IMO, 100K is not a lot of km. for this type of wear- anyway, the saga will continue today.


----------

